# Topic for football tipsters, experts and journalists



## Mightytips (May 18, 2020)

MightyTips is a sports portal with a focus on betting. This allows us to move into different directions and to create quality content for different people all over the world. Our professional tipsters analyse matches from different leagues of different sports and write their predictions on the results along with possible accumulator bets and even jackpots.





We are always searching for new ways to improve MightyTips and therefore, we are looking professional tipsters/journalists for writing football articles. In addition, we are looking for reputable sports journalists who can evaluate us content.

300k+ our users will know about you.

*You must be a famous person, and you must have popular social networks.*

If you are ready to discuss cooperation, contact us.
info@mightytips.com


----------

